# Dahon front carrier system



## tyreon (3 Nov 2017)

Recommendations or advice welcomed. As,too,experience.

The retailer CHWhite has told me the Dahon Cargo system has not been imported to the UK because it appears 'not good enough'(un-engineered?). I was looking at this piece of equipment to carry stuff around abroad with a Carradice Camper saddlebag. Now I'm looking at the Bickerton Oxford rack,or the Dahon Hold-All basket...or the Bickerton Pembroke Basket. I'm wondering about the width,depth,height, that is the carrying capacity of each. Maybe I want the biggest. I asked for measurements,but my question(s)seem to have been forgotten 
The Bickerton Oxford rack would allow me to strap on just any bag I wish: garbage bag to designed hold-all. I could,if I wished,also attach an empty basket. OTOH,the Dahon or Bickerton basket would allow me to dump any clothing in a sealed canoe bag. What's your choice/recommendations?
Or(another choice)go for a Brompton fitting conversion thingamabob,and attach some Brompton attachment and carry their bag...or strap on an alternative carry system.
I'm not wanting low-rider racks.
What's your advice?
I want spare luggage carrying capacity without having the desire ever to use it.


----------



## snorri (3 Nov 2017)

tyreon said:


> .
> What's your advice?
> I want spare luggage carrying capacity without having the desire ever to use it.


Go back to Dahon and remind them that you have asked for dimensions and load carrying capacity.
It would seem unusual to want extra load carrying capacity with no desire to use such capacity.
If you chance to pick up extra cargo along the way, this can usually be attached securely to existing luggage by means of light rope, which many carry when touring in order to cover a multitude of emergencies, rope is also lighter and less bulky than an empty luggage rack.


----------



## tyreon (3 Nov 2017)

The reason(s) behind my incongruity with wanting extra space in my luggage bags but not wanting to fill it comes from taking x2 panniers to Portugal recently. Here I had two(full) panniers(Kendal?)chocca. I would have felt far more comfortable having the larger panniers half empty. I really like space to put my cakes and bread without them being squashed. A bungee cord flattens bread and cakes. 

Probably phone up the retailer later

I did have some elastic bungee cords over my panniers when last in Portugal. But my wife's luggage sans strapped on additions,did look much neater.


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2017)

Which Dahon have you got? 

My experiences with a mini pannier rack on the front of my Dawes Jack (basically a rebadged obsolete Dahon design) are at https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=115886 - rated to 10kg despite being a fairly small platform.

It sounds like you've got one with fixings for the luggage truss so yes, going for one of those seems a good idea. Some shop must have published the sizes online - the Pembroke's sizes are at http://www.bickertonportables.co.uk/accessories/pembroke-basket/ and it's rated for 7kg while the Hold-All is only 5kg so I suspect the Hold-All is smaller. I wouldn't go with the Oxford rack unless you know you'll be carrying large but light packages because I'm distinctly underwhelmed by a similar front-mounted rack I've got.


----------



## tyreon (3 Nov 2017)

A BIG THANK YOU Mjr. Nice info. Am gonna look into it a tad more.

I dont think i have ever carried over 7kgs on any of my sorties...tho i could be making this up. Think the most weight comes from my wifes make-up and ablution bag...u know,toothpaste,sunscreen

Have a Mu XL. Hub geared job. Have to stop myself from turning it into another inter planetary tourer


----------



## Bill (26 Nov 2017)

Why not buy a Brompton luggage block and fit it to the Dahon brazed on headtube fitting? Then you could fit Brompton bags!


----------



## tyreon (30 Nov 2017)

In the end I went for the add-on head tube Tern/Dahon adaptor wotyamacallit. I bought the Kilkfix adaptor plate and put it onto a front wired basket. The basket weighed less than x3 other carriers I had to choose from. It wasn't also of a ridiculous size. The other morn I put on a Carradice uplift system which I had and a Carradice Longflap(or Camper,I always get mixed up) I'm now ready for my next sojourn.

I thought about the Brompton luggage block,Bill. It may have been over-kill. Also,if my wife were to find me in the garage fiddling around fettling stuff(as can be on occasion),I might want to kill myself


----------



## e-rider (23 Jan 2020)

Bill said:


> Why not buy a Brompton luggage block and fit it to the Dahon brazed on headtube fitting? Then you could fit Brompton bags!


Does the Brompton mount fit the 3 hole Dahon mount?


----------



## e-rider (9 Feb 2020)

So to answering own question- no it doesn't and it's not easy to make it fit either dispite claims on the web. There are adaptors available. I bought the one from Bikegang as it's the only one reasonably priced * 9 quid plus 3 for post. It works but the release lever on the brompton block just touches the v-brake cable. However no better option seem to currently exist.


----------



## bikegang (13 Feb 2020)

30mm apart for M6 bolt will work, 2 hols or 3 holes. But not two holes 16mm apart one.

It turns out not only Dahon or Tern bikes. Vello, Bickerton and other folding bikes are also using this kind of lug spec.


----------

